# Cube Team Kid 160



## GTA (28. August 2008)

Wir sind auf der Suche nach nem "Cube Team Kid 160"

Gibt es das Teil noch irgendwo, hat vielleicht irgendwer das Rad bei seinem Händler stehen sehen ?
Bei unserem Händler ist das letzte vor einer Woche weggegangen, bei einem größeren Laden in Darmstadt auch ausverkauft!









@Cube

Ab wann kann man mit den neuen 2009er Kids-Bikes rechnen?

Das ganze ist als Geburtstagsgeschenk am 3. Oktober geplant.
Es wird doch möglich sein, daß Rad bis dahin irgenddwoher zu bekommen!


----------



## kal-el (28. August 2008)

hi,
also was für die Großen gilt, gilt wohl auch für die Kleinen, d.h. bestellen und wenn vorhanden circa 6 - 12 Wochen warten.

Such doch mal in online-shops.

ABER:
ich denke, die Geo paßt für so ein kleines Kind überhaupt nicht.
Viel zu gestreckt.
Lieber Puky, das ist nach langen Jahren Erfahrung die beste Wahl.

kal-el

edit:

wirst Pech haben:

http://www.bikx.de/cube-team-kid-160-p-9660.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTA (28. August 2008)

Onlineshops hab ich schon einige durch, da war nichts zu finden.

Warten ist nicht möglich, wie Du sicher gelesen hast.

Den Puky-Schrott dürfen die Händler gern an andere Leute verticken,
Das Cube passt schon ganz gut.
Sowohl bei der Geometrie, als auch (und erst recht) was die Qualität und diverse Details angeht!


----------



## kal-el (1. September 2008)

hi

also ich fahre Cube, mein Sohn Hai-Bike und meine Tochter Radon.
Und trotzdem kaufe ich für den jüngsten/bzw. hatte für die älteren Puky.

Die sind für die ganz kurzen, im Stützradalter auf jeden Fall super angepaßt.
Man muß doch nicht immer gleich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.....

manchmal kann man auch aus Markenfanatismus überdimensionieren und glaub mir:
die Geometrie IST für ein so kleines Kind NICHT geeignet - viel zu gestreckt und damit viel zu gefährlich.

kal-el


----------



## GTA (1. September 2008)

Das hat mit Markenfanatismus überhaupt nix zu tun.
Ich hatte bisher noch kein Cube!

Davon abgesehen völlig am Thema vorbei.
Ich möchte nicht wissen wer was für ein Rad fährt, sondern wo ich das Cube bekomme!


----------



## shreki (1. September 2008)

kal-el schrieb:


> hi
> 
> 
> manchmal kann man auch aus Markenfanatismus überdimensionieren und glaub mir:
> die Geometrie IST für ein so kleines Kind NICHT geeignet - viel zu gestreckt und damit viel zu gefährlich.




recht haste......


----------

